# Anderson Plywood Layout Square Improvement



## 3006ED (Feb 2, 2015)

I took my square and added a couple of holes along the edge. Then using some Rockler clamps I attached a baltic birch plywood strip. Now I can slide it along an edge (like a speed square). And I love this square, with 18 inch legs and this makes it better. I can lay my saw track against the square, I know it will be square to the edge. If I don't need it, I just unclamp it.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Seems easy to make, using 3' 4' 5' for the angle, cut it in some BB Plywood. you could attach a reference edge easy enough.

Another look of the same thing.

I've used the DeWalt track saws since they came out. On the second one I got one of these. Maybe not great, but I leave it on my short rail, I had to shim it to be dead on, but it works like magic. You'll likely get a lot of use out of yours.


----------

